# PAINT



## cva34

Got several CURADOS that look pretty RUFF.Work like new.SALTSHAKER1 mentioned painting.I would like any advice thougths,pointers etc.If it ain't gona hold up let me know.And I'll live with RUFF looking REELS.THANKS ....CVA34


----------



## Bantam1

A good paint job will be a result of good prep work and using a good clear coat. Make sure you take your time and let everything dry completely. In the colder months or humid days I use an oven set on "warm" to help with the drying process. I only do this after the part I am painting feels dry to the touch. Just make sure you use all the same brand of products when it comes to spray paint and clear coat. I find that some paints do not dry at the same rate as others.

I know this is not exactly a reel but this is my latest paint work. I evolved from painting lures to this :smile:


----------



## saltshaker1

I was a "painter" by trade. That did not include fishing reels, but, there is really no difference in painting metal and wood. Surface prep is the key. Your job is only as good as the surface your're painting.

Start by sanding the parts to be painted with water and 400 grit. You can also use lacquer thinner to strip, if you'd prefer. This will help to get rid of all grease and such. The product line I chose is Dupli-Color....because it's readily available at most chain automotive stores. One product that might have to be ordered from the factory is Adhesion Promoter (CP199) or Self-Etching Primer (DAP1690). I tried the Ground Coat and wasn't satisfied so I stripped 'em and started over. The Promoter and Etching Primer will stick to any surface. Choose your color, mask off what's not to be painted and get after it. Remember, multiple thin coats rather than fewer heavy coats. Be sure and topcoat it with clear seal. Dupli-Color has that, too.

Good luck.


----------



## saltshaker1

Bantam1 said:


> A good paint job will be a result of good prep work and using a good clear coat. Make sure you take your time and let everything dry completely. In the colder months or humid days I use an oven set on "warm" to help with the drying process. I only do this after the part I am painting feels dry to the touch. *Just make sure you use all the same brand of products when it comes to spray paint and clear coat. I find that some paints do not dry at the same rate as others.*
> 
> I know this is not exactly a reel but this is my latest paint work. I evolved from painting lures to this :smile:


Good point, Bantam.


----------



## trout250

Prep work is the hardest part, and the most important, like they aid stick to same brand of products to do ypur job.
I have base coat/clr coated a number of reels over the years with good results.
I have always used PPG automotive products for my work


----------



## I got the hook up

Here is a reel I painted last week, my first attempt. Pearl lime green, sprayed with createx water base paint and used an airbrush. Sanded down with 220 then 400, primer coat with flat white to make the paint a brillant color. Clear coat with polyurethane about 5 thin coats. Becareful with paint stippers, I melted the turnkey dial and level wind protector on a gold chronarch trying to shortcut the process.


----------



## saltshaker1

I got the hook up said:


> Here is a reel I painted last week, my first attempt. Pearl lime green, sprayed with createx water base paint and used an airbrush. Sanded down with 220 then 400, primer coat with flat white to make the paint a brillant color. Clear coat with polyurethane about 5 thin coats. Becareful with paint stippers,* I melted the turnkey dial and level wind protector on a gold chronarch trying to shortcut the process*.


Me, too. :headknock . That lacquer thinner is death and destruction on some plastics. Nice job on the reel.


----------



## trout250

iof you have access to a air compressor and small gun and or air brush you can't hardly go wrong using automotive colors that use a hardner and clr coat, Bust it apart and clean good then use a dewax/ degreaser and wipr it down, I usually wa**** thourghly with soap and water then dewax againg. prima as neccessary sand color coat abd clear coat.Have not used any of the spray cans but there are some good systems in them available, Just takes time


----------



## Dipsay

VERY NICE BRO! Looks great!


----------



## ol dirty basser

I recently made my first attempt at painting a Citica 200e, using only aerosol cans. I bought it used and it was pretty beat up cosmetically. Overall it came out fairly decent, although if I did it again I would change the color scheme.

The worst part is just taking the **** thing apart. I posted pics awhile back when only the sideplates were painted, but I have since gone back and painted the frame.

I'll try to post up a pic or two tomorrow if I get a chance.

If you go the aerosol route (and maybe even if you use a different method), my biggest tip would be: *Don't try to reassemble or use the reel without letting it dry for 3-4 days MINIMUM, and a week or more isn't a bad idea (unless you are able to bake it or otherwise speed up the process)!*


----------



## ol dirty basser

BTW, that lime green curado is nice. I thought about lime green as well, but couldn't find a shade I liked in a spray can.


----------



## BustinTops

Impressive :cheers:


----------



## ol dirty basser

So here are a couple pics of my "rattle can" paint job. You can detect a little bit of "orange peel" texture in the pics, but it's barely noticeable in person. I have thought about taking it apart and wet sanding/buffing, but I'm too lazy to take it apart again.

I have to admit, I thought the finish was prety bulletproof until I noticed a small scratch while taking the pics.


----------



## Skiff

Those paint jobs look really nice guys!!!


----------



## saltshaker1

ol dirty basser said:


> So here are a couple pics of my "rattle can" paint job. You can detect a little bit of "orange peel" texture in the pics, but it's barely noticeable in person. I have thought about taking it apart and wet sanding/buffing, but I'm too lazy to take it apart again.
> 
> I have to admit, I thought the finish was prety bulletproof until I noticed a small scratch while taking the pics.


Looks good from here. Did you clear coat the finish? What brand/type paint did you use?


----------



## I got the hook up

nice job ol dirty, I like the two tone!


----------



## ol dirty basser

saltshaker1 said:


> Looks good from here. Did you clear coat the finish? What brand/type paint did you use?


I didn't know about the importance of sticking to a single brand (or even a single type of paint). I just went by color. I guess I got lucky.

The sideplates are pearl white from a can of lacquer model paint, Testors I think. I know the can had a black label. The frame and front areas are a metallic black Duplicolor auto touchup paint. The whole thing is clearcoated with Krylon Crystal Clear.

Thanks for the kind words everybody.


----------



## saltshaker1

ol dirty basser said:


> I didn't know about the importance of sticking to a single brand (or even a single type of paint). I just went by color. I guess I got lucky.
> 
> The sideplates are pearl white from a can of lacquer model paint, Testors I think. I know the can had a black label. The frame and front areas are a metallic black Duplicolor auto touchup paint. The whole thing is clearcoated with Krylon Crystal Clear.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words everybody.


Just be careful that you don't mix lacquer-based and solvent-based materials. If you spray a lacquer finish over a solvent-based prime coat...it is likely to disolve the base coat. Same with a lacquer clear coat over a non-lacquer finish. Lacquer is much hotter.


----------



## ComeFrom?

That's GREAT!!


----------



## DMC

I got the hook up said:


> Here is a reel I painted last week, my first attempt. Pearl lime green, sprayed with createx water base paint and used an airbrush. Sanded down with 220 then 400, primer coat with flat white to make the paint a brillant color. Clear coat with polyurethane about 5 thin coats. Becareful with paint stippers, I melted the turnkey dial and level wind protector on a gold chronarch trying to shortcut the process.


That's hot!


----------



## DMC

saltshaker1 said:


> Looks good from here. Did you clear coat the finish? What brand/type paint did you use?


I have an old Curado that is about that color, has the front "hood" that lifts up. I've had it about 20 years or so.


----------



## RobRed

The lime green looks good. 
Does anyone have info on where I can have a reel painted in the corpus area?


----------



## saltshaker1

*just playin' around*

*B:smile::smile:MER S:smile::smile:NER*


----------



## I got the hook up

sweet saltshaker1! We are on the same page...I'm currently working on a MG50 burnt orange with longhorn logo, hope it turns out as good as yours. I took your advice on the 400 grit sand paper this time...much better. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bantam1

That two tone Citica looks nice. Too bad it's sitting on the wrong rod  Just kidding. I have to give you props for such a clean paint job.


----------



## saltshaker1

I got the hook up said:


> sweet saltshaker1! We are on the same page...I'm currently working on a MG50 burnt orange with longhorn logo, hope it turns out as good as yours. I took your advice on the 400 grit sand paper this time...much better. Thanks for the pics.


Just be sure and use the right PREP on any plastic parts that you may paint. KRYLON Fusion ("formulated for plastic") will not hold up, as I learned the hard way, without a base coat that will bond to the surface. Good luck with the UT reel.


----------



## saltshaker1

Here's another.

"THE" Ohio State University


----------



## trout250

some of your better auto paint stores can do custome mixed colors in rattle cans at one time , don't know if they still offer service or not


----------



## I got the hook up

for you Longhorn fans


----------



## speckman28+

I got the hook up said:


> for you Longhorn fans


 that looks ***** sick! nice job there.


----------



## icspts

Longhorn fan...but they all look great
Reminds me of model car painting days


----------



## saltshaker1

I got the hook up said:


> for you Longhorn fans


BOOMER SOONER hwell:

Nice job.


----------



## ol dirty basser

Bantam1 said:


> That two tone Citica looks nice. Too bad it's sitting on the wrong rod  Just kidding. I have to give you props for such a clean paint job.


LOL, thanks.

Cool to see some more customs!


----------



## Delesandwich

A citica I just did for my GF


----------



## alldaylong

*Hook up. thats some mighty fine painting, good color and you've definitely given me inspiration and ideas. I got an older Chronarch that I've been trying to figure out how to match it with some of the rods I have. Again, Great Job. :cheers:*


----------



## natureboy3002

Is that powder coating on that reel


----------



## natureboy3002

That is a very nice paint job you did on that real


----------



## BustinTops

Your missing the pink "handle nut keeper".................Girls like strange colored reels. :cheers:


----------



## Delesandwich

I grabbed the wrong pic when I uploaded it the first time. I went through all the gears with lapping compound and polished the majority of metal to metal surfaces, for an old citica I had for a throw down reel this thing really turned out better than I expected. I might be stealing her pole from now on


----------



## jmbrittain

I know I didn't do it myself, But it was done by a guy in Oregon or something like It's my Dad's old Curado my wife sent off and got painted like a redfish


----------



## Aggelos

This is my first job on a Shimano Technium 6000FB(a european reel)
Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Fish_On_TX

Aggelos said:


> This is my first job on a Shimano Technium 6000FB(a european reel)
> Hope you guys like it!


where did u get that handle at?


----------



## Aggelos

its only the hand knob that i changed,i found it on ebay 25$ i think


----------



## HarborHustler

jmbrittain said:


> I know I didn't do it myself, But it was done by a guy in Oregon or something like It's my Dad's old Curado my wife sent off and got painted like a redfish


ok, now i want smackaddys reel back... that is just too close to what i did. even the blue/silver base...

good grief.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

HarborHustler said:


> ok, now i want smackaddys reel back... that is just too close to what i did. even the blue/silver base...
> 
> good grief.


Looks like my reels twin!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------

